# Wow! I am not the only one! Let me share how I recovered!!!!



## iamgrace (May 7, 2008)

wow! I am not alone in my experience...hmm the other day I was wondering if this happens to others...I surely have NEVER heard of derealization,

Just about 3 months ago I was , and am, a normal person, average mother of three married, nothing perfect, nothing to really complain about ..actually, other than the recent financial , major, financial problems,but I had come to terms with it , I have a good life, treat others well am patient and kind. yes I've had anxiety and a few depressed slumps but nothing I could never get through, Ive never wanted to nor considered hurting myself or others...
so what the hell happened that one day I feared this where all a dream? silly me! Now I can say but I tell ya not only did I wonder it, I feared it to my core...how I functioned for days and then weeks like this I do not know. we all looked forign , alien, just a strange strange sense. How I pulled through... it was GOD. and of all things an ebook...I started having intrusive thoughts and I mean they scared me to death , would I carry out these thoughts next, Am I nuts, I have to be, I thought, its a tumor or something! I dont know but I feel I was not real and that was the scariest feeling I have EVER EVER EVER experienced...and I have been throught some isht!

Well here is the article I had came across http://ezinearticles.com/?How-to-elimin ... &id=231502
which lead me to the site that even discusses unreality http://www.panic-and-anxiety-attacks.co ... ation.html and actually sells the ebook, well, I didnt buty the book becasue I was thrilled just soaking up all the free info that the site and article gave up that I wasnt gonna spend monety I dont have to spend! plus from the testimonials I figured the books contents out somewhat, but OK after a few days I broke down and bought it even though I saw that he offers it free to the needy! all you have to do is send him an email or something , But I had no time for that! I bought downloaded it immediately and yes it helped right aWAY! that was a 3-4 weeks ago and as of yesterday , I am fully back to myself!...
All I can say to all of you who worry that this is a dream, ...we are real! and life is GOOD and you know it , you havent forgotten that right? neither had I , that was what was so confusing about it, I was feeling aware of somethings yet confused of things. I was fine prior to this expereience so I thought! anyways PLEASE, I get no money from telling you about this eBOOK , I promise to GOd, I do not I really .used it and, plus the best thing too is GOd, Helped me first, then I helped myself, surely though the power of GOd and I followed the one move technique in the panick away pragram and it works so you will at least by going to the site, find some info to lead you in the right direction. this is temporary And I think those of you whom have suffered on and off for years, this can also end for you too! I believe it ! I know it! TRUST IT!!! You are amazing and YOU CAN DO IT YOU CAN OVERCOME THIS , LOOK AT EVERYTHING YUO HAVE OVERCOME IN YOUR LIFE SO FAR! LOOK! GOD HAS ALWAYS PULLED YOU THROUGH! YOU have ALWAYS MADE IT THOUGH! THAT IS BECAUSE YOU AREA WINNER! YOU ARE A SURVIVOR! and we are all so loved, we were not creatd out of hate but love, it is all GOOD! YOU WILL GET BETTER YOU ARE NOT EVEN AT RISK OF GOING CRAZY ! you may be wondering how this happened to you.... it happened to me and others too! You are not alone and you will GET better!!!!!
Love to you alll!!!!!!
Grace


----------

